# Bones cracking...this is normal?



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

My little Bella's bones crack all the time. She is only 7 months old. We read in this small dog training book we bought at target to make sure you let the dog know you are going to pick it up. So we put a hand on each side of her and we can feel her move like she is readying herself to be picked up. Ok so the problem is that when she streches and when we pick her up her bones crack a little. It kinda sounds like someone cracking their knuckles. I am just wondering if it is something we should be concerened about. I wanted to get some opinions before I rushed to the vet to see whats up with her. Thanks in advance for any responses I might get.








-Susan & Bella


----------



## Dove (Feb 12, 2006)

Di is going on 6 months old and I have never noticed her bones cracking so I would be concerned unless others come on and say that is normal...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you notice if the cracking sound is coming from the back legs? If so, it could be luxating patellas. 
That is loose knee caps. This is a fairly common defect in maltese and needs to be evaluated. A plus 3 or better usually requires surgery. Glucosamine chondroitin is very good for joints, by the way..both in humans and doggies.


----------



## wizmaster (Jan 26, 2007)

> My little Bella's bones crack all the time. She is only 7 months old. We read in this small dog training book we bought at target to make sure you let the dog know you are going to pick it up. So we put a hand on each side of her and we can feel her move like she is readying herself to be picked up. Ok so the problem is that when she streches and when we pick her up her bones crack a little. It kinda sounds like someone cracking their knuckles. I am just wondering if it is something we should be concerened about. I wanted to get some opinions before I rushed to the vet to see whats up with her. Thanks in advance for any responses I might get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


did you ever get it checked out? I have a 3 month old that is doing the same thing, and was wondering what your outcome was?


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

I have never experienced anything like that.

I pick up my Moppy all the time whether he knows or not.. Cradle him like an infant. Never heard anything like that.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=167972
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Call me crazy but it doesn't happen anymore. If it doesn't go away I would ask the vet to check out your fluffs patellas next time you are there.


----------



## THE GiZ&THE CHAR (Dec 14, 2006)

I had the same problem with Gizmo when he was about 6 months.

Very often I'd hear his back left leg "crack". I took him in after it continued for about a 1 week and the vet asked me to give it a week or 2 more and that it might go away if not, he'd have a closer look. If eventually went away.

On Gizmo's last checkup which was last year in July, he was feeling around his backlegs and asked me if I've noticed if Gizmo was limping or heard any cracking. I said no cause I haven't, ONLY if you try moving it on suppose. And he went on to saying that his knee cap on his left leg keeps popping in and out of place. He said to leave it at that and to keep an eye on it in case I notice limping or cracking in which case to bring him in to get it checked. He also informed me that this if very common in maltese.









I have yet to notice any cracking/limping. I always keep an eye out for his left leg, LOL. He does jump off my bed and sometimes even without thinking. I HATE IT!! I have them little stairs to get on but they refuse to use it to get off!!























How long have you noticed the cracking for??


----------



## Chris35ty (May 29, 2012)

*I have a Malshi*



THE GiZ&THE CHAR said:


> I had the same problem with Gizmo when he was about 6 months.
> 
> Very often I'd hear his back left leg "crack". I took him in after it continued for about a 1 week and the vet asked me to give it a week or 2 more and that it might go away if not, he'd have a closer look. If eventually went away.
> 
> ...


My Bella is only 5 months old. I can't say its a cracking I hear but when I pick her up I feel like a grinding in different places of her body. Is she just still growing? She's not due to go back to the vet until July 2nd to get spayed. All this is scaring me to bits! She is my baby!


----------

